# Cariprazine



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Cariprazine is a relatively new atypical antipsychotic. It is a partial D3-Agonist which makes it different from all other antipsychotics. There is some evidence that it is effective for negative symptoms of schizophrenia:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/850701

As there is some evidence for an involvement of the dopamine system in DPD I ask myself if it could be helpful to treat DPD.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ive said it many times on here...

A typical anti psychotics in "low doses" are shown to be really good for chronic anxiety and related issues (i.e. DP)

In my own case the atypical anti psychotic (Sulpiride) has done me the world of good for a long time now (with little or no side affects)

I have a really good friend on here who had chronic DP and nothing worked until she was prescribed a low dose of Seroquel...She hasnt looked back since...

The problem with these drugs tends to be the initial adjustment period...They can actually make you feel worse for a few days or completely zonk you...After that period when your system has adjusted properly they kick in and go to work properly

Another thing I noticed was that with these drugs used in conjunction with a low dose SSRI anxiety and DP can be literally eliminated...(But thats just my own experience) AND I KNOW everybody is different!!!


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

TDX said:


> Cariprazine is a relatively new atypical antipsychotic. It is a partial D3-Agonist which makes it different from all other antipsychotics. There is some evidence that it is effective for negative symptoms of schizophrenia:
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/850701


Can you post the article, logging in is not possible.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Can you post the article, logging in is not possible.


What? I swear it was freely available yesterday.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

TDX, you purposely ignoring my PM's or what's up?

I need help collecting meta-analyses for MDD, GAD, OCD, BPD, DPD, etc. You interested or nah?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> TDX, you purposely ignoring my PM's or what's up?


No. You just said "I will continue to send you audio recordings?" and I waited for it to happen. I did not watch the full Youtube video because it wasn't for me, but for others and it's quite difficult to me to listen to it for a long time.



> I need help collecting meta-analyses for MDD, GAD, OCD, BPD, DPD, etc. You interested or nah?


What do you mean with BPD? Borderline Personality Disorder? You didn't mention this in your other thread.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

TDX said:


> No. You just said "I will continue to send you audio recordings?" and I waited for it to happen. I did not watch the full Youtube video because it wasn't for me, but for others and it's quite difficult to me to listen to it for a long time.
> 
> What do you mean with BPD? Borderline Personality Disorder? You didn't mention this in your other thread.


Bipolar disorder. Please help me by inboxing me those meta-analyses. I'll have my Dad read them to me :3


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello, I just started Cariprazine (Vraylar) today. I also take an SSRI daily.

I was nervous until I read some good reviews about it. It seems to be really good for depression and anxiety.

I will keep everyone updated on how it goes. I just took the first pill a little bit ago.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2016)

It's day 2 of the med and I feel sick. Sort of like how motion sickness feels but not as intense. I feel a little headachey and also more tired.

I just thought I would post that even though it's only day 2. I am having some minor side effects already.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

These symptoms can be very normal (for Atypical AntiPsychotics) in the initial stages of taking it while your mind and body adjust to the med...If the side effects arent really horrible try and give it 3 or 4 weeks to see if it does anything for ya...

My advice is (if you can).... Sleep alot!!!!....One of the benefits of these types of meds is as a sleep aid so if ya can sleep take advantage....

You may at the beginning (for the first 10 days or so) experience strange dreams, nausea, mild headcahes or that the med is making you worse....This is normal...Like I said if you can maybe give it about a month to take proper effect....But if its totally making things worse come off it...But slowly! Dont just stop it all of a sudden and unsupervised!!!! Talk to your doctor!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> My advice is (if you can).... Sleep alot!!!!....One of the benefits of these types of meds is as a sleep aid so if ya can sleep take advantage....


Cariprazine is a dopamine-partial-agonist, so it might have a stimulating effect. That's what I noticed with Aripiprazole, which is also a dopamine-partial-agonist. At 10 mg I was so restless that it was unbearable. At 5 mg it was tolerable. But things might be different for Cariprazine, because it seems to bind more to the D3-receptor, than the D2-receptor.



> You may at the beginning (for the first 10 days or so) experience strange dreams, nausea, mild headcahes or that the med is making you worse....This is normal...Like I said if you can maybe give it about a month to take proper effect....But if its totally making things worse come off it...But slowly! Dont just stop it all of a sudden and unsupervised!!!! Talk to your doctor!


This might be true. I took all antipsychotics for a minimum of 6 weeks, except Amisulprid which had quite unpleasant side effects.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you, I will continue taking the medication. My pdoc is also adamant that I need to be on an AAP for my condition. I am stubborn and paranoid about meds but I'm going to keep sticking it out as I have with the SSRI for the past 2 weeks now.

I just worry about any sense of self I have left disappearing. I think that's my greatest fear. My DR is less lately but the DP is really bad. It used to be the opposite in the beginning months of this for me. (I've had this for 5 months now, induced by a marijuana panic attack)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

I have an update!

The dizzy sick feeling has gone away! What I notice now, is that my interest in hobbies I had before my DP/DR onset are returning!  (I've had DP/DR since March of this year)


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Hmm, mabye it was a good idea to talk about Cariprazine.

Let's hope that this trend continues. At what dosage are you? Will you increase?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

TDX said:


> Hmm, mabye it was a good idea to talk about Cariprazine.
> 
> Let's hope that this trend continues. At what dosage are you? Will you increase?


1.5 mg currently. I may ask to up it to 3 mg in a few weeks. It depends how I respond to Prozac. I've only been on the Prozac for around 3 weeks and it takes at least 6 weeks for full effects.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Aura said:


> 1.5 mg currently. I may ask to up it to 3 mg in a few weeks. It depends how I respond to Prozac. I've only been on the Prozac for around 3 weeks and it takes at least 6 weeks for full effects.


Great news!

After some researching form myself and taking into account my history with weed and cocaine (days long gone) + advice from TDX,

I will give Cariprazine a try, starting in about 10 days.

First tapering down from 400mg/d lamotrigine and 1000mg/d leviracetam.

Since I'm still on prozac, which helps a bit with reducing my anxiety spikes, there will be two people trying this combination.

How are you responding to prozac untill now Aura?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Cariprazine is not yet prescribed in the Netherlands... damn.

Abilify / Aripiprazole it will be, starting today.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

Update: It's been almost 4 weeks taking Cariprazine at 1.5 mg. My DP/DR is diminished greatly. I would say by 75% at least. I have interest in life and hobbies again. I also think Prozac + Remeron together are helping a ton.

*Here is my entire cocktail of meds:*

Prozac 40 mg once daily in the morning

Vraylar 1.5 mg once daily in the morning

Remeron 15 mg once daily at bedtime

Xanax .5 mg - 1 mg twice daily as needed

Restoril 30 mg as needed for insomnia

Also of note, I have gained a lot of weight since being on these meds. But I rather be happy and fat. 

I saw a neurologist about what has been going on. They ordered an MRI, EEG, and Sleep study. They prescribed me Adderall 5 mg but I am reluctant to take it. I tried 2.5 mg and it did make me feel happy and boosted my energy, but it also boosted anxiety levels and I had to take a Xanax.

I strongly believe Remeron is of huge help as well. Please give Remeron a try too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2016)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2016)

.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Cured is a bold statement... but great news!

What is the share of Vraylar in your previous (Auraa) cocktail meds post?
What does it do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

.


----------

